# Query about OHSS and tracking scans



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi! Me again!  

Just been thinking about starting clomid again when af arrives but am worrying incase I get OHSS or it makes my endo worse. The first month I took clomid, it was a nightmare, the pain was so bad I went to the hospital in the end but they just did a pee test and said I had blood in my urine. No examination or scans were done. Now im wondering whether the clomid may have slightly given me OHSS? 

I am having treatment via the nhs and they have only offered me 21 day blood tests to check the clomid is working. Can I push to have some tracking scans done for reassurance or do they only really do this for private patients? I am not in a position to go privately so am a bit stuck as to what to do   I know ive asked before about what treatments people have been given but its still playing on my mind and I dont want to start taking clomid again feeling apprehensive as this will probably end in a bfn from the stress of it. 

Any advice/donations to go private! (   ) would be appreciated!

Love Jo x


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it depends where you live - strictly speaking we should be getting tracking scans, but the funding is just not there. I've just been to see my GP who has said she will speak to the local consultant and see if they will do it (I've been being seen at a different hospital with a different funding source so it might be different locally she thinks).

I'm interested too to hear if anyone has had NHS tracking scans - esp for only 50mg clomid (what I am on)

sunshine


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm at Good Hope in B'ham. All my tratment has been on NHS. Had one month of clomid in July and they always do follicle tracking the first month. Because I developed 2 enormous cysts I have to wait for them to go away (fingers crossed they will go this month) and then can start clomid again. Because of the cysts they will now do follicle tracking every cycle and combine it with the HCG (not sure if thats right - the jab to make you ovulate).

Hope the info helps

Sarah


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Jo,

As Sunshine said, I think it just depends where you live. Last time I was on clomid, I was offered tracking scans for the first cycle and I am about to start again and they have told me to have them again this time. I too think the last time I had OHSS. I was in agony and couldn't move and when I went for my scans I was told I had 20 follicles growing each side, due to my PCOS but clomid had made it worse. God knows how, but I just ignored it and managed to get BFP on my 2nd cycle. Its no fun though I know, but hope it goes ok!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thank you for the replies girl!

blumin postcode lottery makes me mad   we all pay for a national health service but the rules are not nationwide    

how cute does your little man look kelly! hes so sweet   

sarah, good luck with the treatment hun, lots of     to you


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Jo

Definately push for the scans if you can as they made all the difference for me.

SS


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Jo, I am on 100mg and not having tracking scans either, but from woti have read doesnt seem that often that it seems to be a serious problem. Bit scary though!


----------

